# Humming noise then ABS light



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone may have an idea on this, 2005 X-Trail T-30 , i was having trouble with the abs light and 4wd light coming on also the speedo bouncing all over had it tested and had a bad front left sensor. I have put in the new sensor now the speedo is running fine but the abs sensor comes on once the vehicle starts moving with a buzzing sound that seems to be down by the brake pedal somewhere but it goes away (the buzzing) as soon as the abs light comes on. no 4wd light coming on now though. I thought the buzzing was originally under the hood but after getting my son to move the vehicle while i was under the hood it could not be heard out there just in the cabin area...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Could be another sensor?
A bad reading with the new sensor or verdigri on the connections. 
Fuses ok?



HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

I believe the fuses are still good but will double check in the morning, would another sensor turn the 4wd light on again though cause that is not on...may have to visit buddy again to read it my reader does not do abs


----------

